# New member



## alster (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi All

Just joined having previously absorbed all the info on here. Recently bought a Gaggia classic and a super jolly grinder. Got the Italian made classic for 35 pounds on ebay as spares and repairs. All it needed was a descale and is now good as new. Next steps are Diy pid. Anyone recommend what to go with? Was thinking rex c100 with mr shades stat.

Al


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

alster said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just joined having previously absorbed all the info on here. Recently bought a Gaggia classic and a super jolly grinder. Got the Italian made classic for 35 pounds on ebay as spares and repairs. All it needed was a descale and is now good as new. Next steps are Diy pid. Anyone recommend what to go with? Was thinking rex c100 with mr shades stat.
> 
> Al


I'll just be going with the full mr shades kit (unless an auber comes up shockingly cheap) for the aftercare & comprehensive fitting instructions once I finally get around to taking the plunge.


----------



## alster (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks for taking the time to reply to a newbie. Does anyone know if the components from the auber are worth the extra.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

+1 on the @MrShades kit as not only will you get comprehensive instructions he is also incredibly knowledgeable about getting the most out of a Classic (plus he is a forum member / quality genuine nice guy (plus he comes from Evesham, which is a shoe in, even if he did go to school on the wrong side of the river







) )

Pennies saved by only utilising parts of kits are false savings as setting up a PID is an art form in itself, unless of course you do this a lot, then carry on









John


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

alster said:


> Thanks for taking the time to reply to a newbie. Does anyone know if the components from the auber are worth the extra.


Have a look at post 28 of this thread for the differences between the mr shades & auber PID (there's a link to his smaller display in post 1).


----------



## alster (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback Chaps.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Welcome (from someone who knows nothing useful about PIDs)


----------



## li69b7 (Dec 27, 2017)

welcome


----------

